# Wood Miser



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey have been very interested in a saw mill process of sorts and came across this (Wood Miser), what are your thoughts on there product?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Did a link get left out? Just what is their product?

G


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

They are one of many bandmill manufacturers. If you are seriously looking, I would look at them all. I run a http://www.taschmid.com/ and am very pleased with it. Not knocking woodmizer, they make a nice mill, just saying it's always a good idea to shop around. I know we have several woodmizer owners here, they can chime in on that specific brand with more details (I have never ran that kind). I think we have some timberking, hudson and even lucas (a swing mill) owners too. I would always be glad to tell you about my mill if you want to know more.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wood-Mizer produces a high quality product, probably a little overpriced but they have unsurpassed customer support. Even if you buy one of their used mills like I did, they will give you free unlimited phone support. One time on the phone with a tech who was using my hands and eyes to troubleshoot an electrical glitch, I had my hands-free headset and a VTVM probe in each hand checking things as he guided me through the process of elimination I asked him why WM gave such support when the mill was well beyond warranty, and I was not even the original purchaser. His reply was simple but telling:

_If it has the Wood-Mizer name on it, we support it - period._

However I don't think you could buy a WM decal from them and slap it on your Acme mill and get free support. But on their mills they have their toll free service number stamped on every one. So in the end one could argue that with support like that, they are not over-priced. 

You asked about WM specifically but most mill manufacturers produce a quality product and stand behind their products fully. There is one company i do not like. Timberking. The reason is not because their mills are shoddy, I think they are probably great mills. But they engage in bashing other companies specifically Wood-Mizer. Any company that uses bashing like a lowly politician in my book, I strike them from my list out of hand. 

I think they have toned it down over the past couple years and I want to think I had a hand in it but that's probably giving myself way too much credit. On another forum where they are an advertiser, a thread was started like the one you've started here. A guy was asking about what mill he ought to buy and a long "Ford/Chevy" discussion ensued and I made the point that Timberking was not a company of integrity IMO because of their disgusting marketing tactics. They monitor that forum and you can bet the post and whole thread was read by all the upper management. 

At the time, all the marketing material they sent out hammered the cantilever design that WM innovated. This design is without question a reliable, proven design having sawed millions upon millions upon millions of board feet of perfect lumber. In fact, the cantilever design has several important advantages over a foru post design and they know it, but they paint the picture in the prospects mind that it cannot reliably cut lumber accurately, and that's what they base (or did) the foundation of their marketing materials on. That's cowardly in my book and they wouldn't ever get a penny from me for that reason alone. 

For a more specific reccomendation tell us what you plan to use it for i.e.e volume etc, large logs only (you want hydraulics) etc. 

Other than that my rant is over at least for now but if yoou want my opinion on any other manufacturer just ask because I bet I have one left somewhere in my twisted mind. :stuart:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> For a more specific reccomendation tell us what you plan to use it for i.e.e volume etc, large logs only (you want hydraulics) etc.
> 
> they have unsurpassed customer support. One time on the phone with a tech who was using my hands and eyes to troubleshoot an electrical glitch,


I reversed that quote, and it is important to this discussion. What you plan on doing with the mill is the first thing you have to figure out. Like TT said do you need hydraulics for "production" milling, or will a little manual mill fit your needs (like it does mine) ?. All the manufacturers make manual mills that you don't have to worry about "tech support" if you are the slightest bit handy.

In 6 years I have made 2 repairs to my mill for a total of $120, and I have milled 100,000's of bft. The first was a starter rope, that cost $4 (bought enough for a spare with that 4 bucks) and I did break a bandwheel that was $110+...that is the _same_ Browning cast wheel ALL the makers use, so it was not a brand specific problem.

If you are looking for a manual mill I would look real hard at one that you don't have to call the maker for "parts" if you break. That sucks and some are designed that way. There is not a part on my machine I cannot get locally. 90% of the parts (should I need to replace them) I can go right down to ACE Hardware and pick up. Not saying it is a thrown together machine from "hardware store parts", just that things like bearings-bolts that would normally wear are easily/inexpensively replaced.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . There is not a part on my machine I cannot get locally. 90% of the parts (should I need to replace them) I can go right down to ACE Hardware and pick up.
> 
> All the manufacturers make manual mills that you don't have to worry about "tech support" if you are the slightest bit handy.



I reversed that quote and it is important to this discussion. :lol::laughing::lol:

Really it is! Daren knew why I was asking what you wanted to do with it because if you know for a fact you aren't going to be trying to take a stab at production milling, I agree a manual mill is the way to go for a hobbyists or if you sell mainly higher end wood to furniture shops, niche markets and hobbyists, like Daren and I do. 

He can get by with a manual mill because he's still a young pup and stout as a mule but an old geezer like me has to have help from the hydraulics. :shifty: I used to preach "Buy as much mill as you can afford" and back then I believe it was good advice because A) Most sawyers end up in markets and areas they had no clue they would and might need more mill, and B) because back then the market was such that a fellow could make some coin falling off a log, but those days are gone. Now you got to be very focused on what you want to do before you make the plunge at least IMO and you have a learning curve to climb that you cannot prepare for no matter how much you read. 


The second thing I quoted is very important, and for that reason unless you are like me and can rig just about anything yu should not get a WM because they do have many parts that are OEM only. I didn't want to go into it, but when I have called WM the few times I have, it wasn't because I am unable to read schematics and troubleshoot electrical circuits, as that was half my MOS in the USCG for 4 years - component level T & R of COM/NAV and other avionics systems. So why would I call WM? because those techs know the machines so well they can listen to your brief description of the symptoms and tell with 90% accuracy or better what the problem is before you can drag out the manuals and find enough paper weights to keep the pages from flapping around. 


But if you only need a manual mill, you don't need to spend the dough on something more, and more complex, not in this "new economy". I have changed my tune on sawmill buying because the times have changed. A fella who cannot change with the times will have very little change in his pocket in no time at all. I just made that up but it flows pretty smooth - feel free to use it when you want to wax philosophic to impress and bedazzle. :euro:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been running a WM for 19 years, 40+ hours a week. I have owned five of their mills and have been pleased with all of them. I would recommend them as a first rate company. One of the things that has impressed me in the years that I have been with them is their charity and missions that they support with their product. 
I would also like to echo with the others that there are many other fine mill manufactures out there. It really depends on what you plan on doing and how much effort you want to expend doing it.
I see that you are from Indiana, WM is head quartered in Indy. They would be more than happy to show you around if you gave them a call.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Definitely decide what you are going to mill to determine how much mill you need. I did just that and I am very happy with the mill I picked. I am young, cut short and skinny logs, limited budget, and needed portability. You may like some of the interesting capabilities some smaller makers figure out like larger log diameter capacity, ability to cut short stuff easily, manual log loading/turning help, etc.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I bought a used WM last fall and can attest to their customer service it is great!! that being said i was also comfortable buying a norwood mill in fact i was set to do so until i found a better deal on my WM. i agree with TT on the timber kings when i was shopping for them last fall their marketing was a bit of a bash on other companies.:thumbdown: happy shopping:smile:


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I wanted a saw mill all my adult life I used to read Bellsaw mill adds and just dream about cutting my own lumber, a fella here in Arkansas was selling his circular saw mill that was powered by a big old deisel motor he had made the whole thing from scratch and needed the money, I had cut logs on it and wanted it bad but someone else had put a down payment on it and found out I was interested and came up with the money to pay it off. So I bought a WM manual band saw I love it and nothing I can discribe can relate the feeling I get when I cut logs, the only thing I can say is if you can afford the hydrauilc log loader get it, at 59 years old it sure would be nice when it comes to loading logs on the saw.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

I also would recommed a wood-mizer. Slickist thing since sliced bread. Splinter2 I see you are from Indiana. Wood-mizer is based in Indianapolis on the West side. I just received an invatation to a live demonstration/open house on april 24 2010. Went to one several years ago and enjoyed it. They had 4 different mills set up for you to try. check the web sight and call for more info.


----------



## Timberjay (Nov 5, 2009)

I own a Timberking 1600 and have sawed thousands of bf on it and it has never let me down! h of alot cheaper to buy than othe ORANGE ONE!!!!


----------

